
Bitcoin's Energy Consumption Could Increase Global Temps 2 C by 2033 - n0pe_p0pe
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/neganb/bitcoin-mining-could-raise-global-temperatures-by-2-c
======
Obi_Juan_Kenobi
Worthless.

This is a naive extrapolation based on 'adoption' proportion, which fails
simple scrutiny as it does not account for the scheduled reduction in coinbase
rewards. Put another way, Bitcoin mining is currently subsidized to an
enormous degree by massive inflation.

This doesn't even get into the weeds of scaling cryptocurrencies, the
elasticity of txn demand (and supply, if not for the arbitrary 1MB cap), and
all the factors that go into equilibrium mining prices.

------
IXxXI
Most bitcoin mining utilizes hydroelectric energy. Its much cleaner & more
environmentally friendly than fake news academics give it credit for being.

